# How to be a Successful Evil Overlord



## GB (Sep 19, 2005)

How to be a Successful Evil Overlord


----------



## BBQ Fish (Sep 19, 2005)

I shall contemplate, weigh options, and get back with you (as soon as i find a sidekick, and go with a 14.4k internet connection to make things cost effective).


----------

